# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Lasagna Recipe

## Tulip

[ATTACH]1683.vB[/ATTACH]

*Ingredients:*
Minced Beef 450g
Tin of Tomatoes 400g
Mushrooms 100g
Chopped onion 1
Garlic 1 clove
Beef Stock 1/2 pint (300ml)
Butter 25g
Lasagne 1 Packet
*
The White Sauce:*
Milk 300ml
Butter 25g
Plain Flour 25g
Grated Cheddar 50g

*Method:*
To prepare the Meat Sauce, fry the Mince Beef and Onion until brown. Stir in the Stock, Garlic, Tomatoes and Mushrooms (sliced). Cook for about an hour until thick and rich. If necessary add 2 tablespoons of Cornflour dissolved in a small amount of cold water to thicken. Grease an oven proof dish. To make the Bechamel sauce, melt the Butter, stir the Flour in and add the Milk, stirring until thickened. Grate the Cheese and add. Add seasoning to taste. Layer the ingredients repeatedly, starting with the Meat Sauce, then the Lasagne, ending with the Bechamel Sauce. Sprinkle some Cheese on top and bake in the oven at 400F / 200C / Mark 6 for about 45 minutes. Serve with Cheese.

Get this and many more recipes at www.recipetwist.com

----------


## intoxicate

Nice thanks

----------


## Tulip

Welcome =)

----------

